# Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS "Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway" is:

JBrax!

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations Jeff!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

The winner was identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated and don't forget to enter the The Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway happening right now!​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Sorry it took a day to get to this, folks. :kiss:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Thanks Todd, HTS, and Lionsgate for another great giveaway! I see some movie nights in my future.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Congrats Jeff! I love these giveaways!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Lots of movies to watch in this bundle. Congrats Jeff!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Congrats Jeff! That's gonna be fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks fellas! When I look at all of these titles I see explosions and mayhem.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*



JBrax said:


> Thanks fellas! When I look at all of these titles I see explosions and mayhem.




Yep. Gonna work that new(ish) system!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

congratulations Jeff! Lionsgate has been notified and if you haven't got the redemption codes already they should be there shortly!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> congratulations Jeff! Lionsgate has been notified and if you haven't got the redemption codes already they should be there shortly!


Thanks Mike and yes I received the codes yesterday. Just need to decide which one to watch first. I'm thinking old school and some Rambo.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*



JBrax said:


> Thanks Mike and yes I received the codes yesterday. Just need to decide which one to watch first. I'm thinking old school and some Rambo.


That's where I'd head also!

"Let it go... or I'll give you a war you won't believe!"


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Congratulations Jeff  Enjoy!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Congrads Jeff, & welcome to the winners club...Woo Hoooo!!!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Congrats, Jeff! That's quite the bundle! :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Just created my VUDU account and downloaded the app for my phone. Other than one of the codes not working the movies play flawlessly. Thanks again HTS!


----------

